# Mimetype of wave file attachments is unknown/unknown



## Piotr_WRF

I tried to open a wave audio file which was attached to a post in the Slavic Languages forum and had trouble playing it right away in my audio player. I had to save it first and then open it manually.

It seems the reason for this problem is that the mimetype of the attachment in the Content-Type header sent by the Wordreference server is unknown/unknown instead of audio/wav. Is it possible to change this?

_EDIT:_ I've looked a little bit further into this issue and found out that the same problem exists with XLS attachments. Coincidentally, these are the only file types that don't have an icon in the attachment manager.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Has any of the administrators (I assume mkellogg is the one I'm addressing) had a look into this issue? Is there a reason for not specifying a proper MIME type for WAV and XLS attachments?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Piotr_WRF,

I don't know about your issues with WAV attachments, but I have never had any difficulties with XLS attachments. I've used XLS many times in these forums. I just tested this again, and no manual saving is required for me.

Please attach the WAV file you are having trouble with to a PM, send it to me, and I'll test it.

XLS file attachment test:

1. Create new XLS file (I've already tested with older files.)
2. Save XLS file.  Filename= Test file for  vB attachment.xls 
3. Close Excel
4. Attach new file here.
5. Submit this post.
---------

6. Click on filename in Attached Files box
7. Result:  Excel opens, file opens.


----------



## cuchuflete

From the date of your first post here, I am guessing that you may be referring to this file:   	jacek, jacku.wav

It is an attachment in this thread:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1023153

I had no difficulty opening/playing the sound clip.  I just clicked on the attachment link.
I did not need to save the file first.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Thanks for looking into it, cuchuflete. What browser are you using? If I'm not mistaken the problem started to appear for me when I switched from Firefox 2 to Firefox 3, though I don't think the browser is the culprit here.

Also, it's not that there's something wrong with the attached files themselves but rather with the vBulletin software not indicating of what file type the attachment is when you download it. I've attached a screenshot with the relevant response headers the server sent to me when I downloaded your XLS attachment. You can see that the Content-Type (MIME type) is unknown/unknown and that is simply wrong.

I've also searched the vBulletin home page for info on this issue and found this page from the documentation. Note where it's saying:



> *Mime Type* - The mime type dictates how the browser is supposed to handle the files when the attachment is opened. General mime-type lists are available on the Internet but if you choose to leave this option blank, often your browser will simply prompt you to save the attachment.


So maybe the reason is simply that this field was left blank for WAV and XLS attachments.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Piotr_WRF,

I am using Firefox 2.0.0.15 on a rather old Mac that cannot upgrade to FF 3.0.  
If the problem is with either your browser or with the vBulletin software, it is beyond
WordReference's ability to solve.  There are a number of vB user forums.  You may wish to post something there, or send an e-mail to vBulletin, giving them your browser and other details.  If there is a conflict with FF 3.0, you may also wish to contact Mozilla.org.  

I won't go so far as to suggest that you get an older Mac, but I have no difficulty with either file type, so it seems that this problem is limited to specific variables in a user's environment.  Have you tried opening XLS and WAV files on WRF using IE or Safari or some other browser, or with an older version of Firefox?  That might help narrow the source of the problem.

If I select ViewSource for the XLS file, I see this:



> <meta name="keywords" content=" Mimetype of wave file attachments is unknown/unknown, languages, forum" />
> <meta name="description" content=" Mimetype of wave file attachments is unknown/unknown Comments and Suggestions" />



I agree with you that it is wrong, but that doesn't cause me any difficulty in opening the file without saving it.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Hello cuchuflete,

what about the link to the vBulletin documentation? It describes a set of configuration options that an administrator of a site using the vBulletin software (i.e. Wordreference.com in this case) has to configure in order to enable a particular attachment type. Would it be possible for you to take a look at them and tell what MIME type is set for WAV and XLS attachments, if any?


----------



## Benjy

The only person who is going to be able to do that is Mike (the admin), he's not around for a few days, but as soon as he is back I'm sure he will have a quick look. I think it is in part down to FF 3 as I have tried every browser  OS combo (IE/FF/Opera on XP/Linux) in my house and only FF 3 fails to get the file to open correctly. Weird.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I think this is due to how managing different file types has changed in FF 3. See this article, the section about _*Managing content types - Firefox 3*_ and especially sub-section _*Firefox Displays Wrong - Browser ABC Displays Correctly*_. They basically say that it is correct behaviour to ignore the file extension when a Content-Type is present in the HTTP header.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Piotr,

I just updated the MIME types for .wav and a number of other extensions.  Let me know if it still does not work.

Thanks for pointing this out!
Mike


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Hi Mike,

it's okay now. Thank you very much for fixing it.


----------

